# SE Draft Lite



## Dave Hickey

great review...I love the black and red colors......


----------



## BeginnerCycling

Today I posted a riding review of the SE Draft Lite fixed/single-speed bike, which I've been able to ride for several months now. You can see the review here: SE Draft Lite Review

While I often hear people speak ill of High-Tensile (Hi-Ten) framed bikes, I was surprised how much fun the Draft Lite was to ride. Sure, it is not super light (like a Wabi or a carbon bike. But for those looking for basic transportation and fun at a low price, the Draft Lite would be a solid choice.


----------



## BeginnerCycling

Dave Hickey said:


> great review...I love the black and red colors......


Thanks Dave! It is a good looking color scheme ... I seem to remember you recently built up a very nice red and black fixie. Great color combination.


----------



## BeginnerCycling

Speaking of single-speed SE bikes, SE is discontinuing the SE Stout SS MTB. It's a shame to see the Stout go -- I had one to review on my blog, and it was a ton of fun to ride. 

Seems like the supply online has dried up too, but I did find one seller that had new 17" (medium) 2011 Stouts for $330. That's even cheaper than BD sells it's cheapest SS 29er. I've been thinking of picking up a budget SS 29er, so this is tempting.


----------



## blakcloud

Bonktown had the SE Draft Lite on sale for 180 yesterday. You can't go wrong at that price.


----------



## BeginnerCycling

blakcloud said:


> Bonktown had the SE Draft Lite on sale for 180 yesterday. You can't go wrong at that price.


That is a good deal -- guess it's gone now. But $204 for the Draft Lite is still a pretty good deal.


----------



## uclamatt2007

Bonktown had then for $99 yesterday. $126 to my door and a red one should be here for me tomorrow.


----------

